# How to remove Adhesive from aluminum frames



## kennygpr (Aug 22, 2013)

I have about 100 frames which i would like to replace the old mesh and i would like to know a easy way to remove the old adhesive from the aluminum frames.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

There is a paddle wheel that has abrasive strips on it that will strip that right off. You just have to be careful not to over do it.


----------



## kennygpr (Aug 22, 2013)

Already tried it but it still takes too long, i would like to know if there is any chemical that would do the job.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Grinder

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If your using a drill then it will take time. A 4 1/2 in angle grinder with a abrasive paddle will take 1 min with a aggressive grit like 60-80 and the follow up after changing to 200-800 grit for 1-2 min. 

Problem is some use CA glue and some a epoxy adhesive. You can try to use a paint stripper but before you do a bunch test as anything caustic will weaken the aluminum is left too long.


----------



## digitalok (Feb 26, 2009)

I use a belt sander with 83 grit fix the frame to a table with clamps and sand them off. Now at 100 frames you could look into getting them sand blasted for the quick process.


----------



## spotcolorsupply1 (Jan 17, 2013)

We use the Grunig G-Prep 320 uses a rotary cutting head to strip wood and aluminum frames clean. When we say clean , we mean it! All glue is removed leaving a textured surface. The texture creates a superior surface for glue adhesion. We can do this on your screens.


----------



## digitalok (Feb 26, 2009)

spotcolorsupply1 said:


> We use the Grunig G-Prep 320 uses a rotary cutting head to strip wood and aluminum frames clean. When we say clean , we mean it! All glue is removed leaving a textured surface. The texture creates a superior surface for glue adhesion. We can do this on your screens.


Difference is you can buy mine at home depot and the Grunig is from Switzerland and not cheap. I guess if you are doing thousands or were a "screen" shop you could afford it IDK


----------



## spotcolorsupply1 (Jan 17, 2013)

We do 1000 of screens. We have customers that send us screens to clean off glue and put new mesh on. We also can just take the glue off for customers.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Re-mesh the opposite side!


----------



## IncredibleTees (Sep 23, 2007)

sander and silicone spray.


----------

